# Datenbankprogrammierung



## mathiasj (18. Jan 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Anwendung, bei der man sich als user registrieren kann. Bis jetzt wird eine Anfrage einfach an den Server geschickt, der den User dann abspeichert. Hier wäre es wahrscheinlich besser, die User in einer Datenbank zhu speichern.
Ich habe bis jetzt noch überhaupt keine Erfahrungen mit Datenbanken. Welche wäre denn hierfür am besten geeignet? Und wie könnte ich diese dann genau anbinden (Ein Tutorial oder so wäre gut)?

Aus Galileo Computing habe ich diesen Satz : "HSQLDB (HSQLDB) ist ein pures Java-RDBMS unter der freien BSD-Lizenz. Die Datenbank lässt sich in zwei Modi fahren: als eingebettetes Datenbanksystem und als Netzwerkserver". Heißt das, dass ich den Server dann direkt auf der Datenbank laufen lassen könnte?

Viele Grüße,
mathiasj


----------



## wolfgang63 (18. Jan 2014)

Also eingebettet heißt, es wird keine Server benötigt. Alle Datenbankfunktionen sin in einer Lib in deinem fertigen Programm integriert. Ist für kleine oder Hobbyanwendungen ideal.
Wenn du mehr mit Datenbanken in Java machen willst empfehle ich allerdings eine spezielle IDE.
<< XDEV>>

XDEV Software Corp. - Startseite

Einen Blick ist das Wert.


----------



## KranzKrone (6. Feb 2014)

Du kannst auch einfach Dir einen XAMPP Server holen und die MySQL Serverinstanz benutzen. Dies geht sehr einfach und schnell. Du installierst den XAMPP Server (Entwicklungsserver) und startest den MySQL Server. 

Als Entwicklungsumgebung kannst die kostenlose IDE Eclipse oder Netbeans empfehlen. Alle großen Entwickler nutzen eines von beidem. Google hat für die Android-Entwicklung eine Version von Eclipse extra angepasst. Eclipse findest du hier, die Standardedition ist die richtige.

Jetzt holst du den MySQL Treiber und fügst diesen in dein Programm ein und machst es wie in dem Galileobuch.

Hier findet man ein kleines Beispiel in welchem eine komplette Tabelle ausgelesen wird - Datenbankbeispiel in Java


----------



## frapo (7. Feb 2014)

Warum mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen? 

XAMPP (wenn dann doch sowieso eher LAMP in einer virtuellen Maschine ) dürfte ein wenig überdimensioniert sein: er braucht doch - wenn überhaupt - dann nur MySQL. Was soll er mit Apache und PHP? 
MySQL lässt sich prima Stand-Alone installieren. 

Und je nach Datenaufkommen, braucht er vielleicht wirklich nur eine embedded Lösung. Da könnte man sich mal H2 Database Engine oder Firebird: The true open source database for Windows, Linux, Mac OS X and more ansehen.


----------



## mathiasj (13. Feb 2014)

Was ist denn der Vorteil eine Datenbank zu benutzen anstatt eine ArrayList/Map, die man bei einer Veränderung abspeichert?

Viele Grüße,
mathiasj


----------

